#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Distribuidoras já podem tirar cabo clandestino dos postes

## kleberbrasil

Os cabos de telecomunicações instalados de maneira clandestina nos postes de energia elétrica poderão ser retirados pelas distribuidoras sem autorização prévia. O aval foi dado ontem pela diretoria da Agência Nacional de Energia Elétrica (Aneel) ao definir os requisitos mínimos de compartilhamento da infraestrutura do setor elétrico com empresas da empresas das áreas de telecomunicações e petróleo.


Fonte http://www.aneel.gov.br/sala-de-impr..._col_count%3D2

http://www.valor.com.br/empresas/522...ino-dos-postes

----------


## Reinaldoyw

Os cabos de telecomunicações instalados de maneira clandestina nos postes de energia elétrica poderão ser retirados pelas distribuidoras sem autorização prévia. O aval foi dado ontem pela diretoria da Agência Nacional de Energia Elétrica (Aneel) ao definir os requisitos mínimos de compartilhamento da infraestrutura do setor elétrico com empresas das áreas de telecomunicações e petróleo... ( Materia do site valor economico).

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Poderia fazer valer essa primeiro: http://mhemann.com.br/2017/09/justic...cia-de-postes/
Quatro operadoras identificadas por poste como previsto, e... passa o alicate no resto, eu mesmo perderia alguns km de rede mais os investimentos futuro compensaria.

----------


## avatar52

Já tem um tópico tratando desse assunto aqui.

----------


## netuai

> Os cabos de telecomunicações instalados de maneira clandestina nos postes de energia elétrica poderão ser retirados pelas distribuidoras sem autorização prévia. O aval foi dado ontem pela diretoria da Agência Nacional de Energia Elétrica (Aneel) ao definir os requisitos mínimos de compartilhamento da infraestrutura do setor elétrico com empresas da empresas das áreas de telecomunicações e petróleo.
> 
> 
> Fonte http://www.aneel.gov.br/sala-de-impr..._col_count%3D2
> 
> http://www.valor.com.br/empresas/522...ino-dos-postes


Sou a favor da retirada, mas acho que tinha que retirar também o lixo das operadoras que deixam cabos desligados e abandonados, e cobrar valores mais justos.
Aqui na minha cidade a algar tem poste que não cabe nem ela mais, e ta cheio de cabo telefonico abandonado.

----------


## 1929

Olá @*kleberbrasil* , a quanto tempo não lhe encontrava... e agora o encontro num tema que acho de extrema importância... Chega de gambiarras.. mesmo gambiarras ¨legalizadas¨.

O dia que der um acidente feio quero ver este pessoal segurar a barra... A concessionária vai vir com tudo para cima...

Uns 4 anos atrás eu fui me inteirar sobre as exigências técnicas especialmente as normas publicadas pela AESSUL. E posso dizer com segurança que não vejo ninguém obedecendo as normas. Nem mesmo a OI.
E exatamente por causa das normas eu acabei não me interessando mais por expansão via cabo. Respeitei o que a norma dizia e vi que não era para mim....
Mas vejo hoje este povo espichando cabo adoidados e só nas gambiarras... Aquela foto do poste ainda é pouco pelo que vejo pelo interior do RS nas minhas viagens.

----------


## samueligor

Amigos, acompanho este assunto à alguns anos, e finalmente há legislação sobre as "gambiarras", havendo até a possibilidade de retirada dos cabos clandestinos sem aviso prévio, ou retiradas daquela a revelia após uma previa analise de uma comissão. Parece o melhor dos mundos, mas visto que existem normas e resoluções a quase duas décadas e que não são cumpridas pelas partes, detentores e ocupantes, nem mesmo fiscalizadas pelos reguladores, vejo que vamos continuar tapando o sol com a peneira, cabos serão lançados a revelia, "jeitinho brasileiro", clandestinos, e mesmo "lixos" continuarão nos postes. 
Somente quando realmente houver fiscalização efetiva no ato das instalações (novas) e sansões que onerem os infratores as coisas começaram a mudar, em um país como o nosso as mudanças somente acontecem quanto pesam no bolso.
Eu como profissional da área e com bagagem em todas as regiões sei bem do que falo e não vi nenhuma ação nos últimos anos que me faça ver boas perspectivas de futuro.

Postagem no linkdin:
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update...92362223681537

----------


## samueligor

> Poderia fazer valer essa primeiro: http://mhemann.com.br/2017/09/justic...cia-de-postes/
> Quatro operadoras identificadas por poste como previsto, e... passa o alicate no resto, eu mesmo perderia alguns km de rede mais os investimentos futuro compensaria.


Vejo este tema como muleta aos ocupantes para utilizar redes clandestinas e "esticadinhas" nos projetos aprovados pelos concessionários, uma vez que temos uma norma que faz cálculos dos ativos (postes e toda infra) para que os preços sejam praticados, e que as instalações a revelia sem os devidos critérios de analise de esforço de uma nova instalação encurtam a vida útil da infraestrutura para justificar o uso clandestino dos postes. 
Outro ponto é que 90% da arrecadação do aluguel dos postes são revertidos a pagamento da energia furtada, ou seja, os valores são para pagar os "gatos" espalhados pelo pais, quem chegam a 50% de toda energia consumida, além de arcar com os custos da manutenção da rede.

Quanto a nova norma, respondi em outro post:

Amigos, acompanho este assunto à alguns anos, e finalmente há legislação sobre as "gambiarras", havendo até a possibilidade de retirada dos cabos clandestinos sem aviso prévio, ou retiradas daquela a revelia após uma previa analise de uma comissão. Parece o melhor dos mundos, mas visto que existem normas e resoluções a quase duas décadas e que não são cumpridas pelas partes, detentores e ocupantes, nem mesmo fiscalizadas pelos reguladores, vejo que vamos continuar tapando o sol com a peneira, cabos serão lançados a revelia, "jeitinho brasileiro", clandestinos, e mesmo "lixos" continuarão nos postes. 
Somente quando realmente houver fiscalização efetiva no ato das instalações (novas) e sansões que onerem os infratores as coisas começaram a mudar, em um país como o nosso as mudanças somente acontecem quanto pesam no bolso.
Eu como profissional da área e com bagagem em todas as regiões sei bem do que falo e não vi nenhuma ação nos últimos anos que me faça ver boas perspectivas de futuro


https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update...92362223681537

----------


## 1929

Outra coisa que me chamou a atenção na reprodução do artigo publicado é a argumentação de teles sobre o abuso ao retirar cabos.... eles acham isso prepotente...
A que ponto chegamos nos chamados ¨direitos¨pois alegam que quem seria prejudicado seriam os consumidores que pagaram taxas para terem acesso as redes...

Onde se viu tal argumentação... só em mentes doentias ou maquiavélicas é que tal argumento poderia ser aceito. A empresa faz algo de errado, burla legislação e normas técnicas e depois vem a público defender sua atitude se escudando no ¨direito¨do consumidor... essa para mim foi a melhor do ano... querem inverter a ordem das coisas, fazendo o certo parecer errado e o errado parecer certo...

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, como havia dois tópicos com o mesmo assunto e para não se perder comentários fizemos uma mescla dos dois tópicos. Pode ser que algo fique de certa forma repetido mas é preferível do que ter o mesmo assunto rodando em paralelo.

Assunto palpitante é isso aí mesmo.

----------


## wilgel

Acredito que deva sim haver fiscalização, mas vamos lá as maiores gambiarras estão nos serviços das grandes operadoras, se a fiscalização for pra todos seria justo mas a corda sempre estoura para o lado mais fraco que no caso seria para as pequenas

----------


## olvbrasil

Apesar de toda minha rede ser legalizada já recebemos uma notificação extra judicial da operadora comunicando que quem tiver cabos sem projeto, não identificados, ou com lançamento divergente do projeto não será mais avisado e serão automaticamente retirados . Ligando na operadora os mesmos dizem que a partir de agora não vão mais avisar algum problema para fazer a regularização, simplesmente vai ser retirado o cabo irregular. E eles estão enviando a todos a notificação . De certa forma isso é bom pq isso acabará com a concorrência desleal . Quem está correto pode dormir tranquilo .

----------


## albinogenivaldo

São totalmente desorganizados, não conseguem sequer fazer a cobrança. 
Fizemos um projeto recentemente, ao ser aprovado o projeto lançaram a cobrança mensal da ocupação, após a construção da rede, fizeram a vistoria de rotina e lançaram a cobrança novamente, resultado de 232 postes a mais, montante faturado com boleto para ser pago até o final do mês, e, agora tenho que explicar pra eles que focinho de porco não é tomada e esperar a correção da cagada deles.

----------

